# A good experience with AGR reservations



## John Webb (Sep 5, 2013)

Today I made my reservations with Amtrak Guest Rewards for my extensive trip in April. I will be going to Washington DC to participate in the National Association Of Railroad Passengers (NARP) "Day On the Hill" on April 29. (This a day in which NARP invites any of it's members who wish to come to DC to participate in some "citizen lobbying" in and amongst Congressional Representatives and Senators on behalf of trail passenger travel.) 

I booked my travel with Claudette who answered at the AGR number. My itinerary is complex (a coast to coast sleeping car journey with layovers and side trips). In anticipation of my AGR conversation I was by no means certain that, given AGR rules and blackout dates, etc, that I would be able to obtain the space on the trains that I wanted to travel on. Claudette was very patient in explaining some of the finer points of the rewards travel policy re: connections. She was very much "on it" and seemed to want to be sure I was a happy customer. She went out of her way to get clearance from a supervisor to help me get the early morning train out of San Luis Obispo instead of the afternoon train that the computer said I had to take in order to connect with #2 in LA (at no loss in points). That way I will have an entire afternoon in LA to checkout Metrolink, RTD light rail, etc. 

When I found that I had initially been booked into Roomette 2 on many of the segments I pointed out the this was near the end door of sleeping cars and it was much quieter in the middle of the car, i.e: high room numbers. She gladly did battle with her computer to re-do the reservations to accommodate my wishes. 

She was very pleasant and professional throughout our transaction. 

My advice to anyone calling to make reservations at AGR is to do as I did: let the agent know, at the beginning of the conservation that you are an experienced rail traveler; that you have researched the routes you are planning to take: that you have a copy of the Amtrak National Timetable open in front of you and that you are familiar with AGR policies and rules. 

Stay tuned for further installments of my journey.


----------



## rrdude (Sep 5, 2013)

Good to hear the "Good Stories" as well as the other (more commonly reported, "horror stories") Please keep us up-to-date on your NARP related visit,

Gives me pause that I should look into that again, has been since college that I did anything like that, with MARP.


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 5, 2013)

John Webb said:


> When I found that I had initially been booked into Roomette 2 on many of the segments I pointed out the this was near the end door of sleeping cars and it was much quieter in the middle of the car, i.e: high room numbers. She gladly did battle with her computer to re-do the reservations to accommodate my wishes.


For future reference, on a Superliner, room 2 is probably the most desirable room. It is right in the middle of the car on the upper level! The rooms on the end of the car are #9 and #10, with rooms #11-14 on the lower level.


----------



## rrdude (Sep 5, 2013)

Dave's correct, I totally wigged out. See diagram.

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.craigmashburn.com/images/amtrak-diagram-superliner-sleeper.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.craigmashburn.com/amtrakcardiagrams.html&h=354&w=900&sz=258&tbnid=m6fHjto3kc0W0M:&tbnh=47&tbnw=120&zoom=1&usg=__-CHjUCjCVJhcvh-z9cZn2ffQIs4=&docid=3t0o0cfXAPAwKM&sa=X&ei=n0YpUsviDYfC4AOa9oHgAg&ved=0CDUQ9QEwAQ&dur=264


----------



## Acela150 (Sep 5, 2013)

The one time I booked an AGR Sleeper trip, actually a few weeks ago, It an easy experience. I was trying to nab one of the last rooms on the Boston Section of the LSL. When Julie was talking to much I got annoyed and blurted out loud.. "Just give me a F*&king agent..." To my dismay Julie understood! :lol: I was promptly put through. Snagged one of the last two rooms! The only minor thing I had a problem with was the agent instead of asking me if I wanted to return on the LSL or CL with a connection on a NER, tried to book me on the LSL. I said "Can I get booked on the Capitol? It's a valid route." The agent double checked and put me on the CL and Regional 132. I mentioned/asked "Train 132 is in Business Correct?" He said "Yes Sir."

The other times I've dealt with AGR is missing points. They were very professional dealt with it Quickly and the one time I had a stubborn Missing Points Problem, I asked for a Supervisor right off the bat. This had been going on for quite a bit, it was my third or fourth call. The agent who answered asked what was wrong, and found out that my Ressy had a date of the 1970's. And corrected the problem and awarded the points, saving me the pain of waiting for a Supervisor..

I have had no probs with AGR.


----------



## Acela150 (Sep 5, 2013)

the_traveler said:


> John Webb said:
> 
> 
> > When I found that I had initially been booked into Roomette 2 on many of the segments I pointed out the this was near the end door of sleeping cars and it was much quieter in the middle of the car, i.e: high room numbers. She gladly did battle with her computer to re-do the reservations to accommodate my wishes.
> ...


#2 and BR E.. Although I was in 14 this year with a well controlled family, and rather enjoyed that room.


----------



## John Webb (Sep 5, 2013)

Well, one strike against Claudette for not letting me know that.

Just the same, I see from the diagram that #2 is also closest to the potty. A good/news bad news thing. Good news is that at my age closer is better. Bad news is that #2 has to hear the flushing and door slamming. Also #2 has to hear the stairway traffic and middle of the night stops, so I think I'll just leave well enough alone.


----------



## Acela150 (Sep 5, 2013)

John Webb said:


> Well, one strike against Claudette for not letting me know that.
> Just the same, I see from the diagram that #2 is also closest to the potty. A good/news bad news thing. Good news is that at my age closer is better. Bad news is that #2 has to hear the flushing and door slamming. Also #2 has to hear the stairway traffic and middle of the night stops, so I think I'll just leave well enough alone.


That's actually not Claudette's Job.. IMO. A good agent knows what rooms are where and how to locate someone in a room that is requested.

I've been in #2 a few times, and there wasn't much slamming and hearing of flushing toilets. Not much traffic of people going up and down the stairs. Just really at meal times. Unless they were super loud, I never have noticed them.

The only problem I had with Room 14 was after stopping in Pittsburgh the SCA slammed the door shut which startled me, but quickly fell back to sleep.


----------



## SarahZ (Sep 5, 2013)

I would recommend calling and asking to speak with her supervisor (or writing to AGR) to commend her on her service. Not only will the feedback get back Claudette (and go in her file), but some places have little bonuses too, like award certificates or gift cards and so on.


----------



## SarahZ (Sep 5, 2013)

the_traveler said:


> John Webb said:
> 
> 
> > When I found that I had initially been booked into Roomette 2 on many of the segments I pointed out the this was near the end door of sleeping cars and it was much quieter in the middle of the car, i.e: high room numbers. She gladly did battle with her computer to re-do the reservations to accommodate my wishes.
> ...


Blecch. Stair traffic and restroom traffic. I always ask for #5 or #6 since they're in the middle of the hallway.  No doors, no restroom, no stairs.


----------



## rrdude (Sep 5, 2013)

People often have "favorite rooms", me, I tend to favor the middle of the rail car, just because I "think" it rides better, but it really comes down to how well you "sleep". If noise and other distractions REALLY annoy you, then take a pill, or a bottle of wine, (right Penny?) and you will sleep soundly, no matter if #2 or #14.

There are advantages/disadvantages to be had for almost every accomodations/room # Amtrak has.

Try 'em out, and see what YOU like. Report back if you care too, I'd love to hear.


----------



## Acela150 (Sep 6, 2013)

rrdude said:


> People often have "favorite rooms", me, I tend to favor the middle of the rail car, just because I "think" it rides better, but it really comes down to how well you "sleep". If noise and other distractions REALLY annoy you, then take a pill, or a bottle of wine, (right Penny?) and you will sleep soundly, no matter if #2 or #14.
> There are advantages/disadvantages to be had for almost every accomodations/room # Amtrak has.
> 
> Try 'em out, and see what YOU like. Report back if you care too, I'd love to hear.


This I can agree with! Even more so the Sleep part!

Penny drinks beer not wine!


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 6, 2013)

SarahZ said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > John Webb said:
> ...


Well, if you want to look at it that way, room #2 is in the center of the car. Rooms #5 and #6 are right above, or close to, the trucks (wheels), even though on the 2nd level. I'll still take room #2! As an added bonus, if you want to find the SCA, you don't even have to get out of your seat. (S)he is right across the hall in room #1!


----------



## SarahZ (Sep 6, 2013)

Room fight! 

This actually works out well, though. If we're ever on a train together, we won't have to squabble over who gets which room. 

Of course, you'll probably be in the Penthouse anyway...


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 6, 2013)

Of course! It's the only way to fly -er I meant train!


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Sep 6, 2013)

I've lucked out so far. My first LD trip I had room #5 & room #6. Coming back from the gathering I have room #6.

Though I doubt I'd care which room I have.


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 6, 2013)

Many people complain about the "noise from the door" in rooms 9 or 10. Unless you have your room door open, I've not heard much (if any) more noise in those rooms - which I've had many times! And I bet 99.99999999999% of passengers have the sliding door of the room shut when they're sleeping!


----------



## AlanB (Sep 6, 2013)

the_traveler said:


> Rooms #5 and #6 are right above, or close to, the trucks (wheels), even though on the 2nd level.


The trucks would be under rooms 7 - 10, not 5 & 6. Rooms 5 & 6 are too close to the middle of the car, the trucks are nearer to the ends of the car.


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 6, 2013)

That's true, but they're still much closer to room 5/6 than room 2!


----------



## SarahZ (Sep 6, 2013)

I'm not sure why the trucks would be a deterrent. More noise? More jostling? The track noise actually puts me to sleep, so that wasn't an issue. The rocking in Kansas was a bit much, but I knew it was coming and switched positions so I wouldn't go flying out of bed (I actually DID have to reach out and grab the wall at one point, but it was more amusing than annoying).


----------



## shelzp (Sep 6, 2013)

When I first started traveling I was put in Room 5 so many times I didn't know there were any others available.  Plus I didn't even realize you could request a specific one until I came to this board and found that out. I sort of thought they were simply handed out before boarding which in retrospect I know wouldn't work because Amtrak has planning involved. But I just hadn't put much thought into it. Then on one of my trips I was assigned to a downstairs room and almost called to request a change. Now I'm glad I didn't do that because I prefer to be there because it makes it so easy to step off and on at quick stops. Of course I have to travel upstairs for coffee but that's no problem. I find it peaceful because you don't have a lot of foot traffic. I have heard more than one baby crying in Room 15 but there is so much noise on the train anyway it does not feel like a big problem to me. My point is that I think it's great to try different rooms so you can find out which one works the best for you


----------



## Ispolkom (Sep 7, 2013)

the_traveler said:


> Many people complain about the "noise from the door" in rooms 9 or 10. Unless you have your room door open, I've not heard much (if any) more noise in those rooms - which I've had many times! And I bet 99.99999999999% of passengers have the sliding door of the room shut when they're sleeping!


Yes, but on my last trip from Minot to St. Paul, not only was I in roomette 9, but the air conditioning in most of the train was kaput. So not only was my sliding door open, but the doors from our car (831) to the transdorm was also open, for maximum ventilation and noise production, especially going over the aged jointed rail on the Hillsboro sub. I usually sleep well on Amtrak, but not that night.

Another disadvantage to roomettes #9 and #10, if you're on the Portland sleeper of the Empire Builder, and it's hooked up roomettes last, you're in for a bouncy, bouncy ride from Devils Lake to Fargo.


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 7, 2013)

Ispolkom said:


> Another disadvantage to roomettes #9 and #10, if you're on the Portland sleeper of the Empire Builder, and it's hooked up roomettes last, you're in for a bouncy, bouncy ride from Devils Lake to Fargo.


While true, if 2830 is hooked up roomettes last, you have the railfan window 3 feet from your door! I had that and room 10 in March! I call that a HUGE advantage!  (And very seldom is that door opened.)


----------



## Ispolkom (Sep 8, 2013)

Alas, the railfan window isn't much use between Minot and St. Paul in wintertime. It's a whole lot of darkness.


----------

